# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Pen and Paper / Traditional Methods >  Zair: home of the magical NSA

## Edward Maps

Hey guys, 

New here  :Smile:  these are some maps that Im using for a home brew 5e game with my friends. Tell me what you think! 

Also, Im looking for some advice. 
1) the first map I made is still a work in progress. Im wondering if anyone has a technique for drawing a sea of clouds.

2) does anyone know a good clean way to convert hand drawn maps to a bitmap/png/jpeg?

Also, Im looking for some new projects. If you want to get in contact its edwardhunt0001@gmail.com

Cheers,
-Edward

----------


## GenkiBob

> 1) the first map I made is still a work in progress. Im wondering if anyone has a technique for drawing a sea of clouds.
> 
> 2) does anyone know a good clean way to convert hand drawn maps to a bitmap/png/jpeg?
> 
> -Edward


Very nice setting. It's got a lot of imaginative potential.
1.  You might want to just Google some cloud images and see if you can copy them.  Use the side of your pencil tip edge to give them a soft voluminous effect.

2.  It just so happened I saw this today for CC3:
YouTube CC3+ - Overland Map With Trace

----------


## Edward Maps

> Very nice setting. It's got a lot of imaginative potential.
> 1.  You might want to just Google some cloud images and see if you can copy them.  Use the side of your pencil tip edge to give them a soft voluminous effect.
> 
> 2.  It just so happened I saw this today for CC3:
> YouTube CC3+ - Overland Map With Trace


Dude, thank you so much! I’ll give that a shot! 

The trace idea is amazing too  :Smile:  I don’t ever think I would have thought of that!

----------


## lain2224

I really like your city and buildings, the color looks really good too. I haven't drawn a lot of clouds but maybe you could try using a brush? I used a brush pen and it curves nicely. I've only ever uploaded (scanned) one map before, I went to UPS to do it; I would also be curious to find out if there is a better to do it.

----------

